# Flying Feathers indoor 3D Feb.10



## slater (Sep 19, 2008)

Another shoot this Sun. Feb 10 at Flying Feathers in Madawaska. Hope to have another good turn out. Joe was a bit lonely last shoot, so come on out you traditional shooters. As always homemade lunch will be available.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

I will be there! Gotta get this set up dialed in for the Winter Cam Classic in a few weeks!!!!


----------



## slater (Sep 19, 2008)

You should take Little Ryan with you down there, would probably open some eyes south of the border. See you on Sunday...


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

I think he is going already. I'm sure he will turn some heads.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Mike and I are making the trek up to shoot always good .... and now that sharon has her new tricked out ilf bow look out guys ..she`s shooting hot...crap hope she doesn`t beat me with my own bow.. soups on mmmm good can`t wait went to physio yesterday should be able to pull 30 lb`s I hope ...


----------



## canadabowhunter (Feb 26, 2008)

Anyone from near Brockville going to this shoot and want someone to help with gas?


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

I think we are going. Leaving from Iroquios.


----------



## canadabowhunter (Feb 26, 2008)

DODGE-3D said:


> I think we are going. Leaving from Iroquios.


Still heading up with this snow?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

snow will be cleared by then ...


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Yep


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Good turnout,soup was great.Thks


----------



## bearshootertwo (Oct 14, 2011)

I would like to thank all the people that put the extra effort into traveling up here to support our 3d shoots ,thanks ,see you in march ....


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

ross and Joe great shoot I guess it was TURKEY soup for you .. that was a good target for sure ....do it again and Maybe I`ll remember my right arrows.. had a great time well organized and when finished awards handed out asap leaving at 2 in the afternoon is, great home for supper ... traveling in the next month to tournaments will see ya soon ...


----------

